# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Բուսաբանական այգի

## Grieg

*Մաքրե՛նք միասին բուսաբանական այգին* 
ԿԻՐԱԿԻ ՕՐԸ` ՆՈՅԵՄԲԵՐԻ 18-ին, ԺԱՄԸ 12:00-ին

----------


## նախշուն

Այսօր բուսաբանական այգում էի~ինչ-որ զվարճություն նկատեցի երեխաների մեջ.
մոտեցա տեսնեմ մեծ պարկի մեջ թփրտացող կենդանի է,
հարցնում եմ.
- էս ինչ եք բռնել?...
- արծիվ....
- կարող եմ նայել?.
բացեցի , տեսա, կուչ էր եկել երբեմնի վայրի բնության տիրակալն.
- բա էս ինչ եք պատրաստվում անել?.
- կտանենք ցույց կտանք թաղի տղերքին.
հավանաբար ուզում էր մեծ "հերոս" դառնալ փոքրիկ տղան, բայց ինչպես վերջում կպարզվի, ես զրկեցի նրան հերոսի կոչումից,,,
Ցավոք, որ այս օրերում արծիվ բռնելով են հերոսանում այլ ոչ փրկելով կամ ազատ արձակելով....
- հետո էլ կծախեմ, - բացականչեց նա
- Կառնես? տաս հազար դրամ, ~հմմ, ես էլ արագ փորձեցի ելքեր կգտնել, ինչ անել, ի???նչ անել~
- գիտես ինչ, արծիվը կսատկի, վիրավոր ա~իսկ սենց ոչ -ոք չի առնի~~արի տանենք մասնագետի մոտ, հենց բուսաբանականի մուտքի մոտ է, ինքը կնայի ինչա եղել կբուժի~լավ?
նա արագ համաձայնվեց~
~Գնացինք:
Կենդանաբույժը տեղում էր, նա զննեց, ասեց, որ ճուռակա~և որ բժժածա, շուտով ուշքի կգա և կթռնի:Դե ուրեմը հետ տվեք, ԵՍ ԵՄ ՏԵՐԸ այս "ԱՐԾՎԻ"-ոչ ես եմ , ոչ էլ դու, ԲՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ է~~ուստի էլ կհանձնենք ԲՆՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ~~Նա թռցրեց, բայց ճուղակը մի քանի անգամ թևերը թափահարելուց հետո վայր ընկավ~
Կենդանաբույժը մեզ հրավիրեց դարպասներից դուրս ասելով` գնացեք, նա շուտով ուժեր կհավաքի ու կթռնի:Սակայն տղաները, որսը բաց թողած շան պես, դարպասների ետևում սպասում էին, թե երբ է նա տուն մտնելու, որ ծածուկ մտնեն այգի և գողանան ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ՈՐՍԻՆ:
Լավ, է' ~~? , ես հիմա ի?նչ անեմ, ձևացրել եմ թե տղաների ընկերն եմ, բայց հիմա պիտի բղավեմ ձայներ արձակեմ, որ կենդանաբույժը լսի, որ տղաները այգում եմ և գա դուրս հանի մեզ:

Չգիտեմ, եթե տղաները նկատեն, ~~ էլ ինձ չեն հավատա, .... ,իսկ թե լուռ սպասեմ, մինչև նրանք ճուռակին բռնեն~
~օօօ ոչ, քարով են խփում, որ վայր ընկնի, դե գոռա գոռա - բղավեցի ինքս ինձ վրա, ինչ ես պապանձվել?, ու էտդեղ գոռացի, տղանե'ր դուրս եկեք այգուց նա գալիս է , բայց նա իմ ձայնի վրա դուրս եկավ,,,,այնպես բարկացավվվվվվ, այնպես. որ

...տղաները էլ հույս չունեյին, նայեցին իրար~"հերոսը" հարցրեց , ինչի գոռացիր, ինչի վառեցիր???...
հմմ...ախր հասկացի, դու ավելի լավ բան արեցիր, դու ազատեցիր, դու փրկեցիր~իսկ որ տանեյիր կտանջեիք, կսատկեր, հասկանում ես? նա երկար չէր ապրի վանդակներում

ՄԻ ՏԽՐԻ, ...., ասեցի ես

ԵՍ ՉՊԻՏԻ ՔԵԶ ԼՍԵՅԻ~~ փնթփնթաց նա...
Լավ եկեք, գնանք հեծանիվ քշենք~~

mnum e հուսալ, որ իրոք կենդանաբույժը ոչ մի շահադիտական նպատակներ չուներ, այլ ընդամենը սովորական նորմալ բնասեր մարդու դրսևորում էր մեր վրա դուռը փակելը`թողեք վայ, նա բժժած է ....մեծ հարված է ստացել, կհանգստանա կթռչի~

Ամեն դեպքում զգոն եղեք , եթե նոր ճուռակ կամ արծիվ հայտնվի կենդանաբանական այգում, ուրեմը...~

շունչ քաշեցի մտա նորից այգի` մտորելով, թե ինչի էր վայր ընկել, ինչն էր պատճառը , որ վայրին հայտնվել էր գետնին..~~չգիտեմ, որքանով ինձ հաջողվեց պատճառը գտնել, բայց այգի մտնելուն պես տեսա~~հաստաբուն ծառեր վայր ընկած~~
ԱՌՈՂՋ  - ԿԱՆԱՉ - ՀԱՍՏ, ՊԱՏՄԱԿԱՆ~ՓԱՐԹԱՄ~ԶԻՆՎՈՐԻ ՊԵՍ ՄԻՇՏ ԿԱՆԳՈՒՆ ԾԱՌ(Ա)ՆԵՐԸ վայր էին ընկած, բայց ոչ ոք չէր պատրաստվում նրանց դիերը պատվավոր կերպով հողին հանձնել, այլ
հակառակը. նրանք շուտով կանհետանան Բուսաբանական այգու տարածքից~և կշարունակեն ծառայել մարդկանց` բայց արդեն բոլորովին այլ կարգավիճակում:

Չգիտեմ, ում կանաչը ավելացավ, բայց իմ ԿԱՆԱՉը ՊԱԿԱՍԵՑ~~
ԼԱՎ ԻՆՉԻ????? ԻՆՉԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻ???

ՄԱՔՐՈՒՄ ԵՆ, ԹԱՐՄԱՑՆՈՒՄ ԵՆ ԱՅԳԻՆ- շշնջաց աշխատողներից մեկը:

Նստեցի թարմ, բայց մահացած կոճղին ու
շունչս կուլ տվի~~

----------

Ambrosine (16.10.2009), bari hoki (18.01.2010), Chilly (16.10.2009), Yeghoyan (16.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (16.10.2009), Հարդ (16.10.2009), Ձայնալար (16.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.10.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

Սիրո ակցիան շարունակվում է... 

Շաբաթ օրը ժամը 17:00, գնում ենք վերգտնելու մեր կորցրած մաքրությունը .....
շաբաթօրյակ բուսաբանական այգում

ո~վ իր զիբիլի հեծանվով,~
ո~վ իր բոյ բուսաթով,

ձեր ցանկացած ֆորմատն ընդունելի է, միայն թե ունեցե'ք Ձեր հետ ձեռնոցներ և պինդ տոպրակներ....

Իսկ վերջում, դե վերջում, կդիրքավորվենք մաքրամաքուր, գունազարդ գետնին և կվայելենք Մեր ձեռքերով պատրաստած բուսական լեռնային թեյաթուրմերը

Եվ այսպես

Երբ? էս շաբաթ
Քանիսին? Ժամը 17:00
Ինչ? մաքրության ` աշնանային թեյախմության
Ձեր հետ ունեցեք` ձեռնոցներ, տոպրակներ և թերմոսով թեյաթուրմեր

----------

Ռուֆուս (17.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.10.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Փաստորեն երկու օր իրար վրա մաքրություն է: Ես էլ մի քանի օր է, ուզում եմ բուսաբանական այգի գնալ աշնանային զբոսանքի: Հաստատ չգիտեմ որին եմ գալու, բայց գալու եմ: :Smile: 
Ուխխ՜... մաքրություն, բնություն, աշուն,...  :Love:

----------


## Արշակ

> Փաստորեն երկու օր իրար վրա մաքրություն է: Ես էլ մի քանի օր է, ուզում եմ բուսաբանական այգի գնալ աշնանային զբոսանքի: Հաստատ չգիտեմ որին եմ գալու, բայց գալու եմ:
> Ուխխ՜... մաքրություն, բնություն, աշուն,...


Երկրորդ օրը ո՞րն է։ Մենք շաբաթ օրն ենք նախատեսում գնալ։ Եթե facebook–ում իմ հայտարարությունն ես կարդացել, սկզբում սխալմամբ հոկտեմբերի 16 էի գրել 17–ի փոխարեն։ :Blush:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Մաքրե՛նք միասին բուսաբանական այգին
> ԿԻՐԱԿԻ ՕՐԸ` ՆՈՅԵՄԲԵՐԻ 18-ին, ԺԱՄԸ 12:00-ին





> Երբ? էս շաբաթ
> Քանիսին? Ժամը 17:00
> Ինչ? մաքրության ` աշնանային թեյախմության


Հենց այս թեմայի մասին եմ ասում:
Վա՜յ, նոր հասկացա, որ հոկտեմբերն է հիմա:  :Jpit: 
Բայց վերևի գրողը հաստա՞տ մի ամիս անց նկատի ունի:  :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

> Հենց այս թեմայի մասին եմ ասում:
> Վա՜յ, նոր հասկացա, որ հոկտեմբերն է հիմա: 
> Բայց վերևի գրողը հաստա՞տ մի ամիս անց նկատի ունի:


Ֆոտոն ջան, Grieg-ի գրածի տարեթիվն էլ նայիր. 16.11.200*7*, այսինքն՝ մոտ երկու տարի առաջվա իրադարձություն է։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ֆոտոն ջան, Grieg-ի գրածի տարեթիվն էլ նայիր. 16.11.200*7*, այսինքն՝ մոտ երկու տարի առաջվա իրադարձություն է։


 :LOL:  Լավ է, ասացիր: Կիրակի էի գնալու, հա  :Jpit: 
Անպայման կգամ շաբաթ օրը:

----------


## նախշուն

*փաստորեն բուսաբանական այգում օրը ցերեկով կարելի է հանդիպել զինված երիտասարդների, որոնց առաքելությունն է սպառել որսորդական կիրքը` բնաջնջելով Երևանի միակ պետական այգու բնաշխարհը:


Երբ նրան բերման ենթարկեց փոխտնօրենը, նա խոստովանեց, որ զենքը իրենը չէ, ուստի ապօրինի է ձեռք բերվել, որ նա չունի զենք կրելու թույլտվություն, որ երբևիցէ այդ հրացանով ծիտ սպանած չկա ու լռեց, երբ իրեն հասկացրեցին, որ օրինակ իր ընկերոջը կարող էր դիպչել փամփուշտը


Իսկ նա փոխարենը գոռում էր իր փախչող ընկերների հետևից~
Հոպարիս կանչեք, արաա~հոպարիս


Խնդրանք:
Հարգելի լրագրողներ խնդրում եմ հետամուտ եղեք այս պատմությանը` գրելով, բարձրաձայնելով, գուցե այլ "որսորդները վայր դնեն զենքերը"

Թե չէ ամենազոր հոպարները իրենց ձևով կլուծեն այս հարցը մեր փոխարեն ::~~*

----------

cold skin (20.10.2009), Rammstein (22.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (19.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (19.10.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հոպարին կանչեիք, որ գար իր ձեռով գյուլլեր էդ գյադին:  :Angry2: 

Մարիշ, իսկ լրատվություննեից ոչ մեկին տեղյակ չեք պահե՞լ:

----------

